# Bike stolen in Manhattan



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

My custom bike was stolen today around 4 p.m. out of a moving van on 15th St. b/t 5th and 6th Aves in Manhattan. It is a black, lugged steel bike with white panels. The lugs are Richard Sachs Newvex lugs. The panels read "Zanconato." There is a small skull and crossbones on one side of the top tube, and a mathmatical formula on the other side.

Easton carbon bars, Fizik Aireone saddle, Thompson seatpost, Truvativ cranks, mix of Campy brakes and gears. Nimble Spider front wheel and Mavic Ksyrium Elite rear wheel.

There are only about 100 Zanconato bikes in existence, so whoever has it is going to have to completely strip and repaint it to sell or use it.

Reward. Thanks for looking.


----------



## pugdog1 (Mar 23, 2004)

In NYC think of the possibilities. Lets hope some fool doesn't spray paint it and turn it into a chinese food delivery bike. Good luck


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the theft. I saw your post on Craigslist. How about posting on nycc.org as well? Not sure of other local club sites.

Good luck.


----------



## beantownbiker (May 30, 2002)

pugdog1 said:


> In NYC think of the possibilities. Lets hope some fool doesn't spray paint it and turn it into a chinese food delivery bike. Good luck


I think that delivery men have some sort of secret market for stolen bikes, i have seen so many delivery men on bikes that were obviously not theirs to begin with (cannondales with BMX handlebars, specialized road bike with x-mart level rear wheel and brake removed, etc...) I'm often in the area (go to school on 5th ave between 13th and 14th). i'll keep a look out for the bike, I'll call the cops, or buy the bike if i see it.


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

Sorry to hear about that. It's a beautiful bike. I work in the neighborhood, so I'll keep an eye out and give you a call if I see anything. You might want to give a ring to the shops around here too. I know that Chelsea Bikes buys bikes and takes in trades without requiring proof of purchase ( I sold them my old TST Ti mtn bike a few years ago) so a thief in the know might head over there.


----------



## velocity (Apr 18, 2002)

So very sorry. I'll spread the word.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

thanks. where is chelsea bikes?

i've got flyers in all the metro bike stores.



daneil said:


> Sorry to hear about that. It's a beautiful bike. I work in the neighborhood, so I'll keep an eye out and give you a call if I see anything. You might want to give a ring to the shops around here too. I know that Chelsea Bikes buys bikes and takes in trades without requiring proof of purchase ( I sold them my old TST Ti mtn bike a few years ago) so a thief in the know might head over there.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

thanks. i went to the 13th precint last night to report it. given the current bikes vs. cops environment in nyc right now, i expected them to laugh at me. but actually the woman who took my report--a civilian--was very nice. she reminded me that this is grand larceny and if i see the bike i should call 911. she asked if there were any video cameras on the street. nyc has thousands of them, so i am going to scope it out tonight.

i was going to post a pic, but the photo upload is offline right now while RBR servers are upgraded.



velocity said:


> So very sorry. I'll spread the word.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Zombie thread back from the grave. Believe it or not, 15 months after my bike was stolen, someone in NYC e-mailed Mike Zanconato to ask him to build him "another bike." This guy had traded for my stolen bike many months ago. Zanconato figured out it was my bike and called the "owner."

I just talked to the owner on the phone. He's cool, so it looks like I'll have the bike back (well, frame and shifters; everything else is gone) sometime this week. I'll post more after I meet the guy.

Props to Mike Zanconato for looking out for me.


----------



## SteveCnj (Oct 6, 2003)

team_sheepshead said:


> Zombie thread back from the grave. Believe it or not, 15 months after my bike was stolen, someone in NYC e-mailed Mike Zanconato to ask him to build him "another bike." This guy had traded for my stolen bike many months ago. Zanconato figured out it was my bike and called the "owner."
> 
> I just talked to the owner on the phone. He's cool, so it looks like I'll have the bike back (well, frame and shifters; everything else is gone) sometime this week. I'll post more after I meet the guy.
> 
> Props to Mike Zanconato for looking out for me.


That's great that you will get your bike (frame) back, but I'd be seriously suspicious of the guy's story. Sounds like he called Zanc with a built in alibi. (yeah, I uh, traded for this bike, that's it, I traded for it, who me? a bike thief? no way) Anyway, I'd get my bike back and grill the guy as much as possible *afterwards*, so as not to spook him. 

Maybe even file a police report or press charges myself if he is at all shady.


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

team_sheepshead said:


> Zombie thread back from the grave. Believe it or not, 15 months after my bike was stolen, someone in NYC e-mailed Mike Zanconato to ask him to build him "another bike." This guy had traded for my stolen bike many months ago. Zanconato figured out it was my bike and called the "owner."
> 
> I just talked to the owner on the phone. He's cool, so it looks like I'll have the bike back (well, frame and shifters; everything else is gone) sometime this week. I'll post more after I meet the guy.
> 
> Props to Mike Zanconato for looking out for me.


Good to hear. You know, now that I think about it we're the same size and Mike did build you a replacement... oh man I hate the way my mind works sometimes. My wife would kill me if I bought a frame now.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

He apparently manages a little bike shop in the West Village. I spoke to him on the phone and his first words were, "Well, you get your bike back." I'm scheduled to go down there tomorrow morning. More to come.


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

Amazing. You clearly put a ton of work into the hunt for your stolen bike. I can't believe you are actually recovering it. As a native New Yorker I've always figured that when something walks in NYC, it's gone. Nice work.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I just got the bike back. Well, the frame, cranks and shifters. That's all that was left. The guy drove across town in the snow to drop it off at my apartment. It's a little scratched up (the guy rode it for a year before he found out it was stolen), but no serious damage.

I'll start a new post with the whole story tomorrow.


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

team_sheepshead said:


> I just got the bike back. Well, the frame, cranks and shifters. That's all that was left. The guy drove across town in the snow to drop it off at my apartment. It's a little scratched up (the guy rode it for a year before he found out it was stolen), but no serious damage.
> 
> I'll start a new post with the whole story tomorrow.


Hey man. Great to hear things worked out. So now you've got two great Zanks. And now you can race the beat-up one and not worry about it. Seems like things worked out in the end.


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

daneil said:


> . So now you've got two great Zanks.


He's not allowed to buy any raffle tickets.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

That's great that you got your bike back. Having an unusual bike is one of the reasons that I ride a Giant T-Mobile Flame carbon bike. I think in all my time in NYC, I have only seen one other bike with the flame paint.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

So what raffle tickets do you speak of?


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

zank said:


> He's not allowed to buy any raffle tickets.


Aw he can't buy them anyway, me neither. I really have to think these things out more when I plan them. Note to self, next year get someone else to organize so you can enter the raffle.


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

trener1 said:


> So what raffle tickets do you speak of?


More will be revealed in a few days.


----------

